# water proof cement blocks?



## nexstar7 (Jan 5, 2010)

has anybody ever heard of a cement block thats water proof. if not , whats the best way to water proof block above grade and what do you use to finish the wall with a cementiouse material? thanks


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

What is a cement block? Do you mean Concrete Masonry Unit? If so, there are various integral waterproofing agents that can be added to the mix at the block plant and to the mortar that will moisture proof a heavyweight CMU wall, but the wall should still only be considered a barrier wall, not a waterproof wall.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

nexstar7 said:


> has anybody ever heard of a cement block thats water proof. if not , whats the best way to water proof block above grade and what do you use to finish the wall with a cementiouse material? thanks


I have never seen a cement block.


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

bwalley said:


> i have never seen a cement block.


google cement block!


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

6" and 8" solids are close to being cement blocks. 

Won't lay them again on purpose. 

Many products available to treat a block wall for moisture resistance. Check with your block supplier to find a product that will work in your specific situation.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Google, "goatse". Don't actually, I just mean that Google, like Wikipedia, is not definitive or trustworthy without prior knowledge or context.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

cement out of context=I'm uneducated.

Well, you drive north until you get to that cement bridge, then turn to the east.

I need someone to pour some cement in front of my garage.

It's worse if you say seeeeeement. Better to say, "how much sament did you put in that batch"?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

"cement" (in context)=portland cement
"concrete"=cement, sand, aggregate
"Mortar"=cement and or lime, sand
"Masonry cement"=special grind of cementious material, NOT portland cement and additives*.
"Type S or N or M or O"=strength designation, does NOT delineate ingredients or proportions.


*Type S masonry cement differs from Type N masonry cement by having 5#'s more masonry cement in the bag. It does not contain ANY portland cement, much less more than type N.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

To me cement is a binder for the aggregate, which could be, but not always, ordinary portland cement. For a block to be could a cement block it would be made from only the binder.
Here it is usually the DIY guys that call them cement blocks, or say they are going to lay a cement path.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

A cement block....is that something like a cinder block? :whistling


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

You will not find a cinder block available today. They have not been made for decades.

A mason should know the difference between a "cinder block" made from old waste cinders discarded by trains or old eastern coal burning factories and a concrete masonry unit (CMU) that is governed by ASTM specifications.

There are some "cinder block" made in the west, but they are made from volcanic "cinders" and are usually used for architectural purposes because of the color and texture. They are quite pricey and are usually colored, split or ground face.


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

wazez said:


> A cement block....is that something like a cinder block? :whistling


Concretemasonry I believe wazes was being sarcastic.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

So WTF does a cement finisher do exactly? :whistling


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah I was being sarcastic. There are times when people talk to me about cinder block and it irratates me a little. But in all seriousness Concretemasonry I do appreciate the explanation...now if I can just remember it.:thumbsup:


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

We have always used a cement mix to lay real stone.


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

Paint it with Tar? Gallon cans is a good place to start.


----------



## CONCRETE MIKE (Jan 11, 2010)

nexstar7 said:


> has anybody ever heard of a cement block thats water proof. if not , whats the best way to water proof block above grade and what do you use to finish the wall with a cementiouse material? thanks


 There are many ways to place barriers on new walls and old ones, here in ohio i like to plaster a material called ironite, then foundation coating. But why above grade? Is the block damaged?


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

CONCRETE MIKE your right, the barrier solution is what I was thinking of. I was thinking why doesn't he just seal coat it. He hasn't responded lately so I shrugged it off. Maybe hes at the block factory getting custom block, who knows?


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

nexstar7 said:


> do you use to finish the wall with a cementiouse material? thanks


Exterior of the wall or interior?

Stucco/Parge it?:blink::whistling


----------

